# Dezimalzahl in Uhrzeit umwandeln



## MotoxX (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

für eine Treibstoffberechnung (zum fliegen) eine errechnete Dezimalzahl in ein Uhrzeitformat umwandeln.

Beispiel:

anstatt der "4,5" (h) , die nach meiner Rechnung ausgegeben werden soll "4:30" dastehen.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus!


----------



## Bratkartoffel (10. Juni 2009)

Hi,

für die Minuten könntest du den Nachkommateil * 60 nhemen, dann kommen auch Minuten raus 

Also bei deinem Beispiel wären das 0,5 * 60 = 30.

Die Stunden kannst ja direkt rauslesen.

Die Teile kannst du relativ einfach mit Hilfe der "split()" Funktion teilen.
Siehe dazu auch split() @ SelfHTML.

Gruß
BK


----------

